# Based & Living in France but working on a Dutch company contract



## Oscar1985

Hi Everyone

I'm a French citizen currently living in Greater Paris and I've been working for the same company for more than a decade. I'm in a civil union (PACS) with no children. I've now got job opportunity with a company based in the Netherlands. It's great opportunity for me overall so I'm giving it some serious thought. 

If all goes to plan I'll receive the offer in a few weeks' time and I'm just trying to work out, with my limited knowledge, what would be the (tax) implications for me, as a French citizen residing in France, to work on a Dutch company contract. They don't require me to relocate to the Netherlands as far as they are concerned and I do not intend to move over there so I'll be working from France but with regular trips to the company office in the Netherlands. I don't think this would really qualify as a "cross-border worker", am I right?

In all honesty, next to the job role which is quite interesting as a whole, the package I've negotiated is also significantly higher vs what I get today (ie circa 40% more on base salary) but again without really understanding how this will all play out from an income tax etc. point of view I don't feel comfortable enough to go ahead. The company's European operations is rather limited and they don't have a Legal Dept who could guide me on that so I have decided to give it a go & do my own research. That said, I've come accross various information online which does not really answer/clarify my questions above.

If any of you have been in the same situation ie based & living in France but working on Dutch/another European company contract I'd appreciate if you could kindly explain me how this could work or point me to the right direction/resource for me to read & understand this all?

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The location of your employer actually has practically no effect on your tax status. What counts is where you are physically located while doing whatever it is you do for a living. Thus, if you're staying in France, you will be responsible for paying French taxes. The tricky part comes with regard to your cotisations - which by rights should be paid in France (health cover, unemployment, retirement, etc.). You need to check with your Dutch employer-to-be to see if they are willing and able to either attach you to whatever French payroll or branch they might have, or if they are or are willing to sign up with URSSAF as an employer in France with no French presence.

Other options include your working as a "contractor" which would mean you'd need to set up some sort of business entity and then bill the Dutch employer for your time and services. Or there are portage firms that would (for a price) put you on their French payroll and handle the transfer of funds with your Dutch employer.


----------



## Oscar1985

Thanks for your reply, appreciate it. I don't think I'd opt for the contractor option or work with a portage firm so I'll ask the company to either attach me to a French branch (if there is one) or sign up with URSSAF.


----------

